# Rubiks.com White Cube Review



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, my rubiks.com arrived just today and I've been testing it out for you guys to enjoy! 

It is a very pretty cube and all the cubie faces are SQUARES. 

The cube has decent corner cutting, nowhere near a C4Y cube but nevertheless, it's better than your average storebought. The cube is better set at tighter settings because you'll lose your eye if it's too loose. (pop)  The plastic quality feels superb, like It won't break unless I break it deliberately. 

THOUGH, there are some issues, the center caps pop often and the lube that comes with it will sting your eye. (don't ask)

The cube comes with two sets of PET stickers with the new logo and a syringe of lube which are nice freebies.



In conclusion, It's a very good cube as long as you get the center cap problem fixed with some epoxy/super glue!


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2009)

When I used my Rubik's DIY I stuck down the centre caps with blu tack and that worked fine. But now for some reason the whole core is just awful. All the springs are like dying and the screws are all wonky... It's now in pieces in a bag somewhere and I hope never to have to use it again...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 12, 2009)

I actually believe the Rubiks.com DIY and the Cube4You cubes are the same. Except the Cube4You cube has improvments. Both slow down over time, and then get horrible, where you don't want to use them.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I actually believe the Rubiks.com DIY and the Cube4You cubes are the same. Except the Cube4You cube has improvments. Both slow down over time, and then get horrible, where you don't want to use them.



You think the c4u cube sucks? Its a good cube, nice speed and corner cutting.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 12, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually believe the Rubiks.com DIY and the Cube4You cubes are the same. Except the Cube4You cube has improvments. Both slow down over time, and then get horrible, where you don't want to use them.
> ...



*Both slow down over time, and then get horrible, where you don't want to use them.*

*over time.*


*OVER TIME.*


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry for going off-topic but im gonna order and what should i write in the zipcode bar?I live in the united arab emirates,should i put my pobox or should i leave it blank?i only have a pobox


----------



## riffz (Sep 18, 2009)

probably leave it blank


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Twofu2 said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



ill bet if you keep them maintained well they don't slow down


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 19, 2009)

elcarc said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Twofu2 said:
> ...



I take it that you don't have one. Yes, they do slow down. They're not as good as they are over time compared to when you first get them. I believe it's called _deterioration_.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, it probably deteriorates alot less if you treat it better, and like the other guy said maintained well


----------



## elcarc (Sep 21, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



i have one. its still pretty good after a week. i must have to wait longer


----------



## Vifs (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had a c4y DIY for a few months, and it still seems good, but i take care of it and clean it out and stuff


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 21, 2009)

elcarc said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...


Try months.


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

Really I Don't waste my time with Rubiks anymore, I had a sort of bad expierence, but it looks like they are finally making a progression into the real world where there are white and black cubes


----------



## elcarc (Sep 24, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...


ok, ive found that i do get a little bit of slowdown, but after i take it completely apart, clean, reset tensions, and lubricate, it goes back to original speed. so if i do this once a week, i should never experience permanent slowdown


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 24, 2009)

But who wants to clean their cube once a week? Not me...


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 24, 2009)

anywhere from 5-15 minutes a week to do all of that a week to your cube isn't nothing.
If you want it to stay good you'd do it, it doesn't sound like much.

Look at like 4 times a month... maybe...


----------



## joshuali (Nov 10, 2009)

HEy you're from brisbane...im in brisbane as well...i know another cuber ...interested in cube meet up in brisbane?


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

joshuali said:


> HEy you're from brisbane...im in brisbane as well...i know another cuber ...interested in cube meet up in brisbane?



Have you ever heard this new awesome thing in the forums. Its called a PM.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

people seems to ignore the tutorials on the forum and just kept on bothering themselves when simply using the search function would solve the problem easily


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe we should have a "review" section on the forum.


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Maybe we should have a "review" section on the forum.


You mean like this?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

no

he meant a sub-forum that is intended for mainly reviews.


----------

